# SPROUT PHOTOS (more added on page 3)



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Well ... now you can all quit harassing me now ... pics of Sprout have arrived.







There are only a few, as posting pics on my husband's Mac is about as pleasant as getting punched in the head.









Sprout is such a happy, well-adjusted boy. He loves everyone he meets ... although I'll proudly say he loves me best.







It is obvious he is from a happy and loving home where he became very well socialized, not to mention being potty trained! He's doing great in that area as well, and is now using his paper pads consistently. He is just a doll baby. He loves to snuggle, and loves to play. He is learning to "sit" (he LURVES his Wellness Treats!!







). 

It's a wonderful feeling to have my baby here at last. I couldn't have asked for a better experience and even though the weather delayed our pickup of the baby, Faye was wonderful about keeping him that extra time and working with us to get him here!!





















I give her two thumbs up (and that's only b/c I only HAVE 2 thumbs







)

















Now, these pics are post-bath the other night. Sprout was a very good sport about his bath, his topknot, being brushed, etc. But of course, he was delighted when all that grooming was over so he could run, play, jump, and let Mommy follow him around like his own personal member of the paparazzi!!!!!










Happy Mommy, happy baby (please pardon my shiny forehead







) 
[attachment=20173:attachment] 


"Mommy why do you keep pointing that stupid camera at me?"
[attachment=20175:attachment] 


"Whatcha lookin' at?" 
[attachment=20176:attachment] 


Playing with the lobster Auntie Kim sent him! 
[attachment=20177:attachment] 


All clean, posing on his towel.








[attachment=20179:attachment] 

Sprout says: "See y'all later!"


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Little Sprout is one cute little boy.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!






















































































Sprout is so adorable!!!! He's just fluffy and all kinds of lovey and I'd like to squeeze him until his head pops off!!!!

Josie says: Sprout, you are a studlet!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh wow Jacki, he is just adorable








I am so glad that he like his lobster








He really is so cute. I am so happy for you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW







AAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW









Well worth the wait, but DON'T LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN...











He's just the cutest - you look like you're over the moon in love.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

SO ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Jacki,

You just don't know how much fun I had raising Sprout for you. Knowing he was going to the perfect doggie home made it so special.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ahhhh!!! sprout pics AT LAST!!















my gosh, jacki...you must be one proud mama.. he's absolutely beautiful....err....handsome.









now.... you have to keep posting. we need to keep UPDATED!! so, keep track of that dang camera cable!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Half-sista Caddy says...

[attachment=20180:attachment]

Can I come live at your house? This dang woman keeps giving me a bath and taking pics of me! I'm sure your mom will be much nicer and not give me a bath every couple days. Can I? Please?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great pics!!! What a cutie!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahhhh, what a cutie patootie! And Jacki you're beautiful! What a great pair you make!









Congratulations. I hope you have many wonderful healthy years together.










Cathy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a little sweetie-pie!! so adorable!!! It is so nice to FINALLY see this very special little baby!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

YAY!!!!!






















































































if he isnt the mostest HANDSOMEST little boy EVER!!!! he and caddy are incredible ambassadors to Faye's program







i would bet she has a waiting list a mile long after looking at those pics!!!

ann marie and the "oh he IS cute! was i that cute?" buttercup, who doesnt know what a "short list" is but knows faye is now on it....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

He is so adorable. I know you are having the BEST time. Thanks for braving the Mac to post for us!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Half-brother Sprout. I need to come live you. I don't like it here.

[attachment=20181:attachment]
Does this look like the face of a happy dog? No, it does not. Think of how much trouble we could cause together. How much paper we could chew up. I bet your mom doesn't know not to leave phone books lying around. Well, let me just tell you that phone books are the best. They taste delicious. And the mess they make? It's a thing of beauty. It's truly a gift that keeps on giving. I can be very bossy and I will take all your toys but you will still like me. Everybody likes me. Ok, maybe not the cats who live here but I don't like them either.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

"Fainted" WOW oh WOW, how wonderful to log on and see SPROUT pics





















. Jacki he is so beautiful,





















, I am in wuv.

Thankyou thankyou thankyou. I can't stop dagging at you, I WANT MORE PICS NOW









He is perfect, stunning just amazing


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, Sprout, I can see it now. you are going to steal all my girlfriends. you are too cute which is scary for me







~Sparkey


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a little doll Sprout is! Definately worth the wait, huh?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sprout is TAKEN , he and Arabella make the PERFECT couple . Jacki the photos were worth the wait , Sprout is delicious . Sarah


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Great pictures!







You look adorable too.







Those were for sure worth waiting for.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great pics!!!







Sprout is just toooo cute!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> YAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Caddy's mom is one of Julie Darrow's champions (Sandstone). She did a breeding with Sprout's sire, Pride. I co-own he and Andy with Dian of MiDis Maltese.

I don't do good pictures in the house, so I'll wait until day and take you a picture of Sprout's full sister.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh My can you say gorgeous? 

HE IS A DOLL BABY.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to finally see the sprouting pictures! HAHA! I'm sure you are enjoying that baby, Jacki!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> posting pics on my husband's Mac is about as pleasant as getting punched in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hate the playa - hate the game.








Sprout is adorable Jacki. I'm sooo happy for you, Sprout and erm the Hottie.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Handsome fellow!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay the little Sproutling! You must not be able to keep your hands off of him--he's such a cutie pie. And you look so happy and in love, and may I add much better than I do after giving doggy baths...


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

he's so cute! love all the pics!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww Jacki he is sooooo adorable!!! I love Sprout!







I love Maltese puppy tails. I was just looking back at some pictures/videos of Luci when she was Sprouty's age, and her lil tail was so cute! It looked just like Sprout's. Now she has a long "feather tail" that I love, but there's something about those little skinny puppy tails...









Anyway, enjoy every second that you have with your baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Finally
















what a cute baby he is







glad to hear that he is adjusting really well














and is doing great









Kat


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! Woohoo..Sprout pics! Jacki he is so handsome. 

Congrats on being a Malty mommy.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I just KNEW it - totally worth the wait!!!









Jacki, he's a total darling - you know he now goes on my 'want to squeeze' list don't you! LOL


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats Jacki, he is a doll!!!!! Good job Faye!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He is a DOLL!!!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sprout is one ADORABLE fluff butt!! SO glad to finally see pictures.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

He is so handsome! 

I can't wait for Scoobie's hair to grow!


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

WOW!!! I have to say momma and baby are both BEAUTIFUL!!!! Hailey says she could even tolerate a little step brother that was that gorgeous









I envy you doing the top not at all!!! I tried to put one in Hailey's hair once.... note the "tried" and the "once"









Just gorgeous -- enjoy your wonderful little man! 

Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

He's beautiful, Jacki! So great to finally see him. Great to see you, too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

The pictures were worth the wait!







Sprout is adorable!!!







Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh he is GORGEOUS!!! You may have to redo your hubby's nickname so you can have Hottie 1 and Hottie 2! I'm just drooling over these new puppies...I WANT A PUPPY!!!</span>


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm glad you are all enjoying a peek at my little bean. He is such a fun baby. Here are a few more pics.










Papa and baby sleeping together ... they were all tuckered out from a long day and fell 
asleep in front of the TV. 

[attachment=20189:attachment]


The proud Grammy -- that's my mom holding Sprout, and the terrorist at her 
knee is her mini Schnauzer Riley. He did remarkably well with Sprout considering 
how very little he usually likes other dogs! 
[attachment=20192:attachment]


Sprout with his Auntie, my youngest sister. It was about 9pm at this point 
and she was taking a homework break to meet Sprout! 

[attachment=20194:attachment]


Sprout says: "Look behind me! I know how to use my potty pad!"









The board he's peeking over is the gate my dad used for Riley when he was a pup. 
We figured it would work for Sprout too, but as I learned the first day I left him home, 
he was determined to get over it and he DID! Now we just use it when we're in the 
kitchen waiting for him to potty, so he doesn't get distracted and go search for toys.









[attachment=20195:attachment]


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*AWWWWWWW!!!!!

Luv your pictures......dear little Sprout is ruling the world!! And well he should!!!

MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE>......................*


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, he is so, so cute! I bet he was worth the wait!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!







What a precious puppy! Thanks for the pictures and keep them coming!

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

He really DOES exist. He is an abosolute doll!!! What great pictures. Can't wait to see more when you get the patience to do some more downloading!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#6600cc">Jacki, He is adorable.














</span>


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh soooo cute! Love the pic of your hubby and Sprout! I was worried for your sister's homework but it appeared to come through unscathed. Thank you for all the pics! I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh my gosh, jacki!! sprout is just the cutest little man!!







looks like he's quite popular with the ladies as well!








that picture of sprout and hubby is soooo darn cute!!









now, don't hesitate to post more if ya got 'em!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWW, Sprout is a sweetheart & I can tell he's going to be royally spoiled, as he should be. The pics are great.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

YAY Sprout pictures!!!!! He is SO adorable Jacki and you are a knockout. Hey - how come you make Hotty nap on the floor?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so glad we finally got to see pictures of Sprout
















He looks like a total doll


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jacki, thanks so much for the pics of Sprout and you and your family. You are adorable, as is your Mom. Sprout is pretty cute, too. Thank you for finally sharing pics of you precious family!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

He is so cute. I'm glad we finally got to see some pictures of him.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

((((Finally))))









He is gorgeous. He looks sooo happy and so does his new family!!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that cute little baby with us. He was surely worth the wait. Now...more pictures








Aimee


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Jasmyne says "mmmm mmmmm he's a hotty







(and the dad's not too bad either")!

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

> Well ... now you can all quit harassing me now ... pics of Sprout have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just adorable


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

your baby is so cute


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Sprout is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! Of course I would expect that considering his awesome breeder







. Congrats, you must be so happy!!


----------

